# best state of tide to fish naples pier



## delude (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone have any advice as to when this is?

Im not an expert on tides and what not so any advice would be awesome


----------



## NaplesFLfishin (Jun 24, 2009)

outgoing tide, i fish the naples pier all the time.


----------



## delude (Jul 6, 2006)

what does the outoing tide mean? 

is it between high tide and low tide?

what fish can you expect to catch during this state?


----------

